# AWM&T Preservation Society



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

*AWM&T Preservation Society - Part One - In the beginning*

Will try to keep this first post short as possible and expand on different aspects of the layout in "up dates"

Well after some 18 plus months the layout is at a stage to start to showing what we (A family affair) have achieved thus far.

Layout measures some 20' X 20' X 2' 6" wide and 42' off the deck.

Spent some 2 months using a free computer program called "XTRAK" to come up with the best configuration. (Scanned print)

Not negotiable Parameters:
All the family has input.
Easy of Accesabilty,
Easy of maintenance,
Reliabilty,
Mainline as long as possible,
Widest possible radii on all mainline curves.

Layout:
Around the wall with 2 extentions. 
Mainline roughly a figure 8 configuration.
Single track (Yes well aware of the plus's and minus's of this)
4% grade (???? you may ask but will discuss this later)
Lots of variety in the "Scenery" side of things

So thats about it for the intro, some pictures for your viewing pleasure.
Very hard to get the whole layout in one pic, therefore a video will be forth coming.

BTW:
Please feel free to comment as you wish.

Best regards

Alan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's an impressive layout, can't wait to see all the landscaping! I'm guessing that will take some time, you have a lot of stuff there! :thumbsup:


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's an impressive layout, can't wait to see all the landscaping! I'm guessing that will take some time, you have a lot of stuff there! :thumbsup:


Tar mate,

Was asked that same question just the other day and my answer.
"If it gets finished before the year 1299, it will be a plus."

Will give more detailed explainations in following up dates....


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

*AWM&T Preservation Society - Part Two - Concept*

I have scoured many web sites, U-tube and the like and have seen so many wonderful layouts. Some have gone to the "enth" degree to get their layout to be as exact as the real one they are modelling off, others use "poetic licence.
but at the end of the day, they achieve what they want.

What I have tried to achieve with the layout is:

Something different, I'm not a prutist or is the layout prototypical.

I have a "thing" for certain engines and rolling stock, so I buy them.
not to sit on a shelf on display (No dis-respect ment to any of the members of this hallowed forum) 
but to be on the layout and running.

To further, I needed an excuse to have DD 40 X's and Big Boys on the same layout as the Flying Scotsman, 
and New South Wales Government Railway (NSWGR) 38 Class engines and 
All things Great Western Railway (GWR) (Loco Wise anyway).

Hence forth we decided the best way to achieve this was to start the
"AWM&T Preservation Society".

To that end, 
Locomotive grave yards world wide were scoured to find, return and re-commision old forgotten 
and unwanted locomotives.

Hence the mixture of locomotives and rolling stock.

Thats our excuse and were'r sticking to it (Tongue in cheek)

Next installment "Why is it so"

BBFN


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I also have an eclectic assortment of locomotives and rolling stock. It's truly whatever strikes my fancy, it doesn't have to make prototypical sense.


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I also have an eclectic assortment of locomotives and rolling stock. It's truly whatever strikes my fancy, it doesn't have to make prototypical sense.


Correct and totally agree.

Was originally going to call it 
"The What I like R & R" 
but wanted something different and because array of different rolling stock and of the Family having input decided on AWM&T (Initals for Me, my Son, Minister of Finance or SWMBO & Daughter in that order)

Spose to some extent I wanted something more than a "train Set' maybe something Believable if you follow hence my excentric out look..

BTW:
Minister for Finance & SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed) My loving & long suffering wife....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, I live with a MOF as well.


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

*My first video*

Have a sqizz and see what you think.
Constructive criticism more than welcome.

http://youtu.be/zt0a3qU43T8


----------

